# Solved: Net_sendpacket error: wsaeintr/no error



## Suffy (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi!

*Problem*
I have a problem called net_sendpacket error: wsaeintr and no error. This problem comes in the game called Wolfenstein: enemy territory. It happens randomly, even if i play with my own server with my friend (server made in my computer).

I have cable with 4Mbits so it does'nt make any sense. This problem started when i installed Windows xp. Before, when i had vista, i did'nt have any problems. I have come to conclusion that maybe my wireless network skips some information and network "goes crazy". But why did'nt vista go crazy?

I have tryd to fix this problem for over 3 weeks. I have searched all the posts related to this problem from the google and now am desperate because i can't find any fixes. I already have tryd everything. I found that lots of people had this problem with cs 1.6 who had 56k network.

The things i have tryd: 
1) Uninstall/reinstall/disable QOC Packet Scheduler
2) Change system.ini [vcache], (i have 3gb of ram so it sould'nt change anything)
3) Disable all kinds of antivir, firewalls. Scanned for spyware
4) Reinstall drivers. Update drivers. Change drivers
5) Change wireless router channel
6) Move computer closer to the wireless router
7) Steam winsock fix
8) Windows repair (not format)
9) Update windows
10) Update wireless router firmware

One thing i have'nt tryd is network with wire. Maybe this fixes the error, but i don't want a wire in the middle of the living room. Maybe there is some fix for wireless (if it is wireless problem). I really hope someone is smart enough to help me with it. If needed, i will give hijack log also and if i did'nt post any information, please ask.

With hope.

Edit: I installed wired network and it works. (yay ^^) But i'd like it to work with wireless, because vista did'nt have this problem, although same drivers etc. If anyone has ideas, please discuss it in here.


----------



## Suffy (Feb 23, 2009)

Bump, i still need ideas with the wireless option. If anyone can help, please do.


----------

